# Time lapse Woodworking



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Attaching a coffee table storage shelf with dowels*

In this time lapse, i'm building a trestle coffee table from Walnut. At this point i'm attaching the underside storage to the top of the table. The underside of the top and entire storage shelf has been sanded up to 500 grit and buffed with a wool pad to burnish and clean out the pores in the wood. What a shine one can achieve from just bare wood, its amazing, silky smooth!






First I measure and drill the holes for the 2'' x 3/8'' dowels that will attach the top to the underside. Next I place what is called a dowel centre in a few holes, align the top and place some downward pressure. What this does is mark the exact centre where the adjoining hole should be drilled to create a tight and most importantly aligned dowel in the adjoining piece. This process is then repeated for the remaining dowels, but when I mark the next holes I align it with the dowels that have already been drilled.

Next I get ready to glue and clamp the underside to the top, but first a dry fit to ensure everything goes smoothly when it comes to crunch time. Although you have 10 minutes to work until the glue starts setting up, you do want to get things together quickly and easily to avoid headaches and some extra eye brow sweat. Also i'm on camera so things have to work (-:

I first apply glue to the end grain of the storage compartment, because end grain is like a bunch of straws the glue will be sucked into the wood after a few minutes. I will scrape away any remaining glue and apply a new layer to the now primed end grain. Next the dowels get glued into the top, glue is applied to the remaining holes.

The 2 pieces finally get assembled together for one last time, I place the shims I figured out were needed to apply the pressure where I wanted it. The clamping cauls are then put on along with clamps on each end to apply the pressure. I will remove the clamps and cauls the next day and have a fully and almost completely sanded custom coffee table top with storage.

Hope you enjoyed the time lapse, maybe next tim i'll add some tunes. Also future time lapse upgrades include a motorized camera track….. to be continued!

This video shows a custom coffee table very similar to our last coffee table which can be seen in my projects on lumberjocks , or more detailed pictures can be seen on my custom wooden rocking chairs and tables web site


----------



## MayflowerDescendant (Oct 9, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Attaching a coffee table storage shelf with dowels*
> 
> In this time lapse, i'm building a trestle coffee table from Walnut. At this point i'm attaching the underside storage to the top of the table. The underside of the top and entire storage shelf has been sanded up to 500 grit and buffed with a wool pad to burnish and clean out the pores in the wood. What a shine one can achieve from just bare wood, its amazing, silky smooth!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Attaching a coffee table storage shelf with dowels*
> 
> In this time lapse, i'm building a trestle coffee table from Walnut. At this point i'm attaching the underside storage to the top of the table. The underside of the top and entire storage shelf has been sanded up to 500 grit and buffed with a wool pad to burnish and clean out the pores in the wood. What a shine one can achieve from just bare wood, its amazing, silky smooth!
> 
> ...


That was great. Thanks for the slowed-down version (your writing). That was fun.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Attaching a coffee table storage shelf with dowels*
> 
> In this time lapse, i'm building a trestle coffee table from Walnut. At this point i'm attaching the underside storage to the top of the table. The underside of the top and entire storage shelf has been sanded up to 500 grit and buffed with a wool pad to burnish and clean out the pores in the wood. What a shine one can achieve from just bare wood, its amazing, silky smooth!
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks for the play by play.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Attaching a coffee table storage shelf with dowels*
> 
> In this time lapse, i'm building a trestle coffee table from Walnut. At this point i'm attaching the underside storage to the top of the table. The underside of the top and entire storage shelf has been sanded up to 500 grit and buffed with a wool pad to burnish and clean out the pores in the wood. What a shine one can achieve from just bare wood, its amazing, silky smooth!
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*

Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.

But that's another story, here I took another time lapse of me applying a coat of our 3 part finish to a trestle coffee table and the top to a dining table we've been working on.

The finish is a mixture of equal parts of Raw Tung oil, Boiled Linseed oil and Poly Urethane ( semi-gloss), mix together in a salad dressing jar and apply with a foam brush.

I find you want to get the finish applied as quickly as possible so a foam brush designed to flood a surface is perfect. Let the finish soak in for about 20 - 30 minutes and wipe off completely.
Happy viewing!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


The finished product sure looks real nice. I've never tried altering poly like that. I find it difficult to work with straight out of the can, but your formula and technique would improve that part. Do you feel there is enough poly left on the surface for suitable durability?


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Great product and great video - well done on both counts. I am going to try that finish as I have been getting mixed results with polymerized tung oil, particularly on mahogony due to the open pores. On the other hand I get great results on oak with arts and crafts furniture. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Nice production. Thanks for posting. I wish I could work that fast.
Scott


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Our sanding process I feel is one reason on the first coat the wood really soaks up the finish, almost none actually wipes off, as we progress with the coats we apply less because it is not absorbed rather just left on the surface. So for chairs and surface that will not be heavily abused 2 - 4 coats works well. If you want greater protection for a table top, just apply more coats. Yes it does build very thin after the 3 coat just means you have to do 10 - 12 applications to a table top. It's so quick to do and you never have to worry about dirt, dust, runs, etc….. thus the extra time is at least spent enjoying the product soon to be finished.

I think for mahogany which is similar to lacewood sanding to a higher grit will yield a better surface compared to a wood like oak or maple. When you sand oak it is very hard where a 220 sand paper will leave a 220 surface but a mahogany may yield a 180 surface using 220 kinda thing…. just throwing a made up example.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Were you listening to the Beastie Boys when you were finishing this? That track matches your time lapse well!

I am definitely going to have to try this finish out on a future piece.

Do you simply use paper towels to wipe it off, or do you go with cotton rags on the last coat or two?

Thanks for the entertaining video (and for me, yes, the music certainly added to it).


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


I've been improving the multi-media experience for my fellow jocks glad to know it's appreciated!

We typically have satellite radio on, usually on faction channel 28 or lithium, sometimes classical when im alone.
I really like the beastie boys and especially the song flute loop and it happen to fit perfect… win win…

I prefer to use the blue shop towels from Canadian tire, i'm guessing you can get them at home depot also, they absorb more finish compared to normal paper towels also softer in my opinion.

But right not i'm out, need to sell some chairs to get supplies…..lol


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Paul, thanks for the quick reply. I know the rolls you're talking about. I'll have to get a roll and try them out. They would appear to be softer as you've stated, and so probably good on the final coat then too?


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Informative as well as really great fun to watch. Love all of them Paul. Thanks!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Use the blue shop towels on all coats to remove the finish
When you go past 3 coats, you really don't need to brush much finish on just enough to wet the entire area as most will just rub off, but still be sure to wipe it down good or you'll have bad sticky spots…..booo urns! It will build slowly past 3 coats, but it will still build so keep applying if you want more protection. On our chairs 2 - 4 coats is what we do but table tops get around 10 - 12.

Also between coats you should rub it down with steel wool 0000 very fine, or the equivalent with those plastic pads, I think gray is what I use sometimes.

We have a laptop in the shop now so it's much easier to " waste time " on it…..lol


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Late night wipe on rub off oil finish*
> 
> Well we had a long day in the shop, working on a custom rocking chair which is really coming along great. Joel sanded and burnished the back braces up to a wonderful glow, showing off the extreme curly figure they have.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul - thanks for the feedback your suggestions and process seem like they should do the job for me on that chamoir mahogany I have been struggling with.

Thanks


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*






We start by showing the Kutzall carbide grinding disc we use to do most of the sculpting on our rocking chairs, it is attached to a basic angle grinder. We then go to work, the arms start about 2'' thick and also have a 1.5'' thick transition block at the front leg arm joint. We want to remove the chunky look and be left with smooth flowing lines that your eye and hand will want to explore.

I then switch to a kutzall grinding burr attached to a Fordom grinding system. I use this wonderful tool at the arm to front leg joint and at the rear of the arm to leg joint. Very useful to smooth the rough lines of the angle grinder before moving on to sanding.

We love these Kutzall grinding discs and burrs, they never wear out, remove stock quickly and safely.

We then move on to the Festool RO 125, we especially like this sander because of it's smaller size and stroke compared to the Festool RO 150. With this sander we can go right to 150grit sandpaper in rotax mode to remove stock quickly and accurately. When paired with a Festool Vac the dust collection must be near 99%, which is of course good for our lungs but also one reason the paper last so long!

After this initial sanding we feel and look at the arms to make sure everything is how we want it, if we need to grind a little bit more we grind a bit more.

Thanks for having a look, if you have any questions please ask. For more detailed information on our Custom Rocking Chairs or Tables please visit our website.

Canadian Wood Works - Custom Wooden Rocking Chairs and Tables


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, that is great.
I like your time lapse, wish it could be done at that speed. 

jamie


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I like these videos. I appreciate you posting them.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very informative video - it helps to see how someone does this. And great choice of music to go with it!


----------



## lib (Mar 30, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,
Excellent video of the process that is most intimidating to woodworkers. I haven't seen anything that shows it betterl.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great video. You make it look easy. Is the kutzall in the angle grinder fine, medium, or coarse?
Thanks for the post.

Scott


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only one Lee Valley sells which they say is coarse.

I'm making a video right now of seat grinding…... hard on the forearms!


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chair start out looking like my finish product or real close. Masterful work. Thanks for the video.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Custom Wooden Rocking Chair Arm Shaping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zepliln and high speed woodworking always a great combo.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Not so time lapse - Cajon Drum Session*

3 friends of mine dropped by and have a little jam session on a few cajon drums i've been working on. Reid is a member of Watasun please check out there face book. The Cajon drums are either built from solid wood or baltic birch. These are called a string cajon which has strings on one of the playing faces to add a snare effect.

Thanks for having a look, if your interested in more information please visit my website, we not only build cajons but we specialize in custom wooden rocking chairs.

Reid is on the right in the video playing, have a look and listen to their music on his face book page.Facebook Watasun -

You can check out a finished cajon in my projects section here, or on my website

Thanks all for having a look!
Paul


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Not so time lapse - Cajon Drum Session*
> 
> 3 friends of mine dropped by and have a little jam session on a few cajon drums i've been working on. Reid is a member of Watasun please check out there face book. The Cajon drums are either built from solid wood or baltic birch. These are called a string cajon which has strings on one of the playing faces to add a snare effect.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post paul. I dig all your productions.
Scott


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Not so time lapse - Cajon Drum Session*
> 
> 3 friends of mine dropped by and have a little jam session on a few cajon drums i've been working on. Reid is a member of Watasun please check out there face book. The Cajon drums are either built from solid wood or baltic birch. These are called a string cajon which has strings on one of the playing faces to add a snare effect.
> 
> ...


Whoever said "Awesome" at the end had it right….


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*

This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.

Hopefully soon I will build a dolly for the camera so the camera can move while the chair rotates.

This example is using a Walnut with Ebony plugs custom wood rocking chair, the chair is 80% finished but still needs much attention in the sanding and finishing department.
Hope you enjoy.

This is produced by taking 1 picture every second while the chair spins at about .1rpm I then crop and put the images together, for this particular shot I ran it at 50 frames per second.

If you go to click on the video it will take you to youtube where you can view the video in HD.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Love the chair and the use of a lazy susan to spin it.. fabulous…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


I think it is a great way to show a great chair.
Thanks for sharing.
Scott


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


What about using a Lazy Larry underneath of it? Then you could broaden your potential client list? Just kidding.

This is a good idea that I'll be curious to see what you settle on as far as speed, lighting, etc.

How much time would you say you actually spend shooting the chair, then editing? Can you just set thing on "auto pilot" and walk away for a bite to eat while the chair is being photographed, or do you stand there to monitor everything?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


A fantastic chair and an interesting and effective way to display it.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Ha ya I was thinking lazy larry underneath too….lol

There are many option to adjust especially speed.

Picture speed - 1 picture a second
Speed of chair spin - about .1rpm 
FPS when building the video - 50fps in that vid

I'd like to have white paper over the susan so it would be invisible

I have a set it and forget is kind of setup, my camera connects to my laptop, I use nikon camera control which has a time lapse feature, I set it to take a picture every 1 second. I do have to crop the pictures about 1000 but the mac makes it easy to do a batch crop. So yes I can feed my face while the camera snaps away.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


I figured that was the process, but wasn't sure. Knew about the Nikon and Mac, but am not familiar with your particular setup since we just acquired a Mac. I do love Nikons though and may some day get a digital SLR, especially if I decide to get more serious with my woodworking.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


This is not a bad way eighter:




Ok just saw this under your video, and could not help my self….

Really nice precentation, and a wonderful chair.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


It's one thing to make a chair dance, but a whole other story to get a rocking chair to dance…... (-:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Big smile.
Mads


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Love your chairs. Nice video, I managed to stop it, reverse it and forward it… great idea Paul. Tks for sharing.


----------



## Matt88 (Jan 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Spinning custom wooden rocking chair*
> 
> This is a test of a jimmy rigged lazy susan mounted to a slow speed gear motor.I always have ideas running through my head about how to share my custom wooden rocking chairs and other pieces, this is one of the less refined ideas, but i'm happy my idea is going to work out well once I get the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I am assuming you sell this chair. This a great way to show a product. Makes it stand out from the rest who have just a simple one angle picture.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Chaise lounge prototype*

This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chaise lounge prototype*
> 
> This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


I'd love to be sitting on one of those in a balcony by the ocean. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chaise lounge prototype*
> 
> This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!

Next exit Paul.


----------



## MayflowerDescendant (Oct 9, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chaise lounge prototype*
> 
> This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


Ditto. Can't wait to see it completed. Thanks for showing us the piece at this stage - it helps to break it down in stages, adding to our insight, making it appear more "do-able." Lead on …


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chaise lounge prototype*
> 
> This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


Look at all those Bessey clamps!!!!!!!!!! What I would do for those, I have two lol.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chaise lounge prototype*
> 
> This is a chaise lounge we've been working on, we designed it a few months ago but have been to busy to get to the actual construction. I've now spent a few days fabricating and I'm really excited as to the progress. So I made this cheesy video hope you enjoy.


One mans trash is another mans treasure…..... I could still use more clamps!

But i'll get by (-:


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*

Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.






First I throw on a new blade, I'm just using a 3/8'' blade from our local band saw blade place called R&D Band saw supply they have great specials all the time…... ( maybe not so special ) LOL seriously though great prices for blades that cut like a dream.

After the tension is set correctly, I install the fence to the saw and set the thickness of cut, this is very easy to do because this fence has a nice micro adjust handle that allows 1/64'' per turn of adjustment. I've added 2 pieces of mdf to create a taller fence I think about 8'', to my surprise it has held up very well all I do is apply a coat of paste wax once in a while to repel moisture and give it a smooth surface to slide against.

I then set up our larger feather board which with this piece of lumber does not seem that big, and I begin to feed the board through the blade at a consistent moderate feed rate. I just reset the feather board and repeat no need to joint or plane the freshly cut surface. I am easily able to get 4 boards cleaned up to 3/8'' from a 2'' thick piece of lumber.

When the cut is completed I lay the boards out in order to ensure a nice grain match when we build the frame and panel sections.

The saw in use is a Mini Max MM 20 with 20'' of resaw height and a 4.8hp motor the saw does not really notice i'm feeding a piece of wood through the blade, it really does cut like butter and so straight, even with a 3/8'' blade.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Lucky.. wish I had a band saw like that.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Jealous


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


No planing or jointing? That seems amazing. How can the cut be so accurate? Or is it not that improtant for these pieces?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


I planed them after each board taking less then 1/16'' off each side to clean them up to 3/8''

These pieces were used as panels in a frame and panel build


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


I have saw envy!


----------



## BurningLizard (Jan 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Nice work, killer tunes.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Wow, we have the exact same setup - I LOVE my MM20. Looks like you're using a Driftmaster fence too?

Have you had any problems with blade changes with the Driftmaster in place? I'm thinking about replacing the lower door hinges with ones that allow me to lift the whole door off - the Driftmaster wheel keeps getting in the way.

And yeah, the MM eats through anything. The toughest I've done so far is resawing 8/4×12" white oak.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Jon glad to hear from a fellow MM20 owner, I love the beast always a pleasure to use.

As long as the drift master fence is slid to about 1'' away from the blade the door opens with no problems. If not I know what you mean it will his the one nut on the bottom, just slide it close to the blade I wouldn't go to the extent of changing the hinges.

I've resawn hard maple about 15'' tall, although I did use the 1'' resaw master blade from laguna, but 2 days ago I resawed some drawer bottoms from a 10'' 8/4 HARD Maple, still just with the 3/8'' blade, it almost cut better then through the walnut in my opinion.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


WOW!

I have been in serious want for a band saw to use primarily for resaw purposes. I have some wonderful exotic hardwood and a large stack of reclaimed maple table tops that in order to use for the projects that I envision for them…...I need to resaw them into proper thickness…I really do not want to plane them down and turn a majority of the wood into sawdust

My problem is that I have very limited knowledge of bandsaws, and I relly do not know any local craftsman to guide me in the process.

I am a fairly proficient woodworker with a variety of tools and techniques but agin I have no experience with a bandsaw…...what is the learning curve going to be for me to buy a saw and learn the techniques by trial and error?

I have tried hard to buy some resource material, and educate myself via the web, but I still have alot of trepidation of spending $1500 for the saw that I am eyeing only to struggle with it.

any suggestions

Thanks for the video, I truly enjoyed and learned from it

Trevor


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Paul and Joel…Wonderful stuff. Keep it up! Looking forward to more.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 13'' tall 8/4 walnut board*
> 
> Here is another video in our time lapse woodworking series, this time around I'm re-sawing a 13'' 8/4 solid Canadian Black Walnut board about 33'' long into 4 pieces that need to end up 3/8'' thick. These will be the panels in a frame and panel center divider for a shelving unit we're building for a display for a local store.
> 
> ...


Hw - So far this bandsaw has kinda been a set it and forget it machine which tells me you get what you pay for, so all I can really suggest is that you invest is a nice machine and read reviews about the saws your interested in.

I've only really had to learn about drift, I learned most of what I know from David Marks for the t.v show Wood Works…. I must add great show! I even think he has a band saw dvd, he is a great teacher and I would listen to anything he has to say.

Paul


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*

This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut






I first start out with 220 sandpaper on our festool RO150, then to 320, 400, 500 and finally a sheep wool pad to burnish and pull out all the remaining saw dust from the pores. By sanding with a special abralon pad ( 500 grit ) we are sanding down into the pores removing the fibres that would typically raise up and create a rough surface once finish is applied. It really amazes me and especially our customers how beautiful and shiny your can make a piece off wood without finish, and because of our sanding process out surface remains silky smooth with a natural look and feel. We will apply our hand rubbed oil-resin finish once the panel is assembled and the outer frame is sanded with the same process. Although our time lapse videos make it seem that custom fine woodworking is a speedy process it is not! I think to make this video was almost 2 hours of total working time

I have already done a dry fit with all the parts and you can see the frame laid out next to where i'm sanding, the panels are 1/8'' narrow to allow for expansion and contraction inside the frame. I apply Titebond 3 high strength glue to the joints being careful so I do not have uncontrollable squeeze out. Apply adequate clamping pressure and leave over night, once dry we have a beautiful book matched walnut frame and panel that will last for generations.

Thanks for having a look I hope you enjoyed the video.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


That went by so quickly I had to watch the second half of it twice because it sort of appeared that you put glue all the way down the dadoes the first time I watched it. I had to go back and pause it to be able to see that your glue lines were, in fact, just at the frame joints. Just now having my morning coffee, so I'm not at full speed yet. On a side note, it's probably colder here in Denver, CO then up in your neck of the woods. A few minutes ago, it was
-13F at the news studio!

Just imagine if you could work half as fast as the video… sure would be able to get a lot done! You could work for a day, then take the rest of the week off!

Those panels sure look good after the 500-grit and wool.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


I'm going to work on my video editing skills, to slow down the important parts. I could also play the whole video slower?

It is -17C here, were supposed to get 30 cm of show about 12'' for all yall Americans.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


Maybe slightly slowing down the important parts would help?

-13F translates to -25C, plus a little wind. I just checked again and it's up to -11F (-23.9C) We got an inch or two of snow, but the sun is out now.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


The thing that struck me was that you don't hold down the panels, and as a result they move around a lot while you are sanding. Is that the way you prefer it? Have you tried the array of things that hold (bench cookies, mat's, vacuum holders, bench dogs, ...)?


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


brtech, I noticed the same thing. It drives me nuts when I'm trying to sand something and it keeps moving around, so I usually use some of that cushy woven style drawer liner. I also use it for freehanding something with the router as well. I think Rockler and Woodcraft sells little sheets of it as"router mat" or something like that? I bought a roll of it at Costco several years ago to line the drawers of my tool chest. I haven't seen it at or local Costcos at all though in a year or two. I think it was about $16 for the entire roll.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


There is a sanding mat under the panels while sanding, and they were also clamped down to the bench. (you guys watchin' the right video? lol) The only time they're not clamped to the bench is when i'm sanding where the clamp was. Towards the end of the video there is no clamp because the sander is in osculate mode with 320. Not to mention, 5 seconds of this video translates to a couple of minutes in real time, so the 6 inches it moves in the video is spread over a longer time than it seems.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am watching the right video.

Go look at it again. I just did.

You can see part of the time you have one clamp, and the back end wobbles. A good part of the time there is no clamp and it really moves around.

Apparently, it doesn't bother you though, which is the interesting part to me.

Appreciate your effort here, and the wood sure looks gorgeous.


----------



## MayflowerDescendant (Oct 9, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding and Assembly Frame & Panel*
> 
> This time around in our time lapse woodworking series I'm sanding a pair of Canadian Black Walnut panels that will be assembled into a frame and panel. The panels have been re-sawed out of a 2'' thick board to allow for a beautiful book match, I showed the process in the previous video Re-sawing 2'' thick Canadian Black Walnut
> 
> ...


AWESOME video and good documentation of the process. You could slow the videos down a bit (by 50% or so?). Then, a 2 minute video like this one would be about 3 minutes. Keep up the fantastic work and thanks for sharing. I remain envious of your skill and creations.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Carving walnut bar stool seat*

In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.

Once I finish with the rough grinding, I switch to a 7'' 60 grit sanding disc on my much larger and heavier ridgid grinder. This is a work out on the fore arms!

I then flip the seat over and do a little more rough grinding, then touch up the front of the seat where the back of your knees bend, this part of the send need to be a nice fair curve to add style and comfort.

Once I'm happy with the rough sanding I move on to the festool sander using 150grit.

The music provided for this video is from Watasun a band that I friend of mine is in, he plays a cajon and steel drums. I hope you enjoy the tune if you'd like to hear more of there music from WATASUN please visit there myspace page.

For more information on designing and building our furniture please visit my Custom woodworking design and build blog


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


Nico video, great looking product.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


Way to step to the plate, 9 seats is a work out! Have your carbs in the morning and protein after the carving…. (-:


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


Thanks for posting this, it really gives me an idea of how exactly that stage of the process is done. I love watching that seat take form… a transformation before the eyes in a little over 4-minutes. How long was this stage in real-time?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I set the speed at 6 frames per second and my camera 1 frame per second….....

By our mathematical skills we determined that this 4 minutes = 24 minutes real time


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


That's a great video. Thanks for the info.

Also just checked out your website. Really nice stuff.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


Nice video, I thought about doing something like that on my blog.

How do you remove the dust from your shop?

rick


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Carving walnut bar stool seat*
> 
> In this video in my time lapse wood working series, I'm carving a Canadian Black Walnut seat.
> I have already laid out the seat outline and drilled my depth holes as reference. I first use a kutzall coarse carbide disc to rough grind the seat. I find it best to remove material evenly over the entire seat.
> ...


I have the seat mounted to my lathe which is at the far corner of my shop, just out of frame to the left and up is a 6'' dust port that is an almost straight line towards the 3hp dust collector, I think I have about 1500 cfm about 1 foot away from where I'm carving in this video. So I can carve a seat or 2 and only have dust in about a 4' circumference around the carving area.

When finished I keep my dust collector on blow the entire area with an air gun, which almost all gets sucked up, then sweep the floor, with 5min of clean up you wouldn't even know I did any work.

Although my arms do know work was done.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*

Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!

To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


----------



## lib (Mar 30, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


One beautiful chair.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Nice job, I really like the new chair. Keep up the good work.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Nice!

can you explain what the resin is?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Our finish is a 3 part recipe that Sam Maloof used.

Even amounts of

Boiled linseed oil
RAW Tung oil
Polyurethane semi-gloss ( resin )


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Thanks. I wasn't quite sure what you were considering resin. I use something very similar with my finishes…


----------



## MayflowerDescendant (Oct 9, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Paul, the chair is awesome. I especially like the front legs. Sweet.
Thanks for the time lapse.
Scott


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


It never ceases to amaze me when I watch the grain pop on something like this. It gets me every time since each project is going to be slightly unique, due to the variance in grain patterns within the wood.

Nice work on time lapse as well, keeping only the important parts and not making us sit through any voids or redundancies.

That is one gorgeous chair!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *A Chair - Oil/Resin Finish Application*
> 
> Time lapse application of our oil / resin finish on our A chair, hope you enjoy!
> 
> To watch in HD click on the movie to be taken to youtube.


Glad you all enjoy watching, Thanks guys!

I think I spend more time adding music, editing and uploading then it takes to apply the finish. (-:


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*

In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.

I start by working close to my clamps, getting everything ready and going to it. I layout my 2 back braces apply glue between the layers and stack them in order. We glue up 2 back braces at a time, making sure there is no glue in between them!

Our technique uses a form, 90 degree up rights, a caul and a bunch of clamps.

The form is constructed from a template and each layer is flush trimmed to our initial piece until we have the thickness required. We use the 90 degree up rights to clamp against with a C clamp to make sure all the pieces are in alignment. The caul is use to distributed the clamping force while removing the issue of clamping marks, protecting our precious birds eye maple.

Hope you enjoy thanks for watching. Music was provided by WATASUN, good friends of mine currently touring in British Columbia, Canada. Check out there music at Watasun Music


----------



## MayflowerDescendant (Oct 9, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


As usual, AWESOME! Thanks for sharing / providing insight to your work and unique processes. Play safe.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Nice job, but I'd like to offer a suggestion; put both bottom lay ups in place on the mold, then a piece of waxed paper, then the upper lay ups. Then proceed as usual. This *guarantees* no sticking together.

I counted two dozen clamps in this production, proving once again the old saying "you can never have too many clamps!".

We share not only our Canadian nationality (I'm in Winnipeg), but one of you shares a name with me.

Paul


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


By the way, it might be nice to see the finished product as well as the one part, as interesting as it was.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Yes that would guarantee them not sticking together, we do this if the top or bottom lamination has a defect that would allow glue to go though, of course we try not to use pieces with defects, but some times they show up when re sawing.

Thanks for the tip BigTiny (-: Never stop learning!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


great job I enjoyed the vid and the tunes. But my wife looked up with a strange look on her face like whats that. Its ok she listens to country and western!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll mix in some county and western next time…....... maybe (-:


----------



## Qjon (Mar 29, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thank you for sharing. That clamping jig look quite similar to a VERY expensive piece of art I saw in a gallery some time ago. 

Jon


----------



## HalTaylor (Jan 10, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Where did you learn to make rocking chairs?


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Back Brace Bent Lamination*
> 
> In this time lapse video I am gluing up 4 flexible back braces for a custom wooden rocking chair. A back brace is built using 4 layers each layer being about 2.2mm thick, the top or front layer is Birdseye Maple the rest are Walnut. This chair will be Black Canadian Walnut thus the the Birdseye Maple will give a attractive and interesting contrast to the rest of the chair. We make sure to cut the fronts and backs from a single piece and keep everything in order so in the end we have a beautiful grain match.
> 
> ...


And above all.. staying true to the canadian heritage … using hockey sticks as the side brace to line up your back braces…LOL

Great video Paul.

Gator


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sanding a Maloof rocking chair seat*

I'm sanding a solid walnut seat with a Festool RO150. I progress through sanding grits 150, 220, 320, 400, 500 and a burnishing pad. This is about a 40minute process made into a time lapse that is about 4:30 long.

This is after I've ground out the seat using a kutzall carbide wheel, you can also view that process in my you tube channel.






Thanks for watching and hope you enjoy.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding a Maloof rocking chair seat*
> 
> I'm sanding a solid walnut seat with a Festool RO150. I progress through sanding grits 150, 220, 320, 400, 500 and a burnishing pad. This is about a 40minute process made into a time lapse that is about 4:30 long.
> 
> ...


Great looking seat. Its cool to see the sheen develop in the wood as you move to each higher grit. I'm in the process of making a Maloof rocker right now. I have not carved out the seat yet but should get to that next week. Thanks for your posting.


----------



## ramon (Sep 6, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding a Maloof rocking chair seat*
> 
> I'm sanding a solid walnut seat with a Festool RO150. I progress through sanding grits 150, 220, 320, 400, 500 and a burnishing pad. This is about a 40minute process made into a time lapse that is about 4:30 long.
> 
> ...


Yo si lo he disfrutado mucho,gracias.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding a Maloof rocking chair seat*
> 
> I'm sanding a solid walnut seat with a Festool RO150. I progress through sanding grits 150, 220, 320, 400, 500 and a burnishing pad. This is about a 40minute process made into a time lapse that is about 4:30 long.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the video.
Glad to see you are posting blogs again.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*

This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.

P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


Beautiful finish - really brings the wood to life. And it looks so easy when you do it!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


How many coats all up..?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


This is just the first coat, on the actual top surface I like to do 6-10 on all other surfaces I do 3. Just a quick rub down with steel wool between coats and about 24 hours dry time, although I wait 2 days after the initial coat.

Stays so silky smooth, mixture is 3 equal parts BLO, RAW Tung oil and poly urethane semi-gloss in this case


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


The first coat is always a blast, it's so much fun to see your work come to life. On a side note, I really wish I could afford that much walnut to work with.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


I'm lucky to have been able to build a table for some one in trade for 3 beautiful walnut trees that have been sawn and dried. I'm double lucky to have this trees have a good amount of curl and beautiful grain!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


Beautiful finish, thanks for the secret recipe, I'll try this on a future project.
Thanks for showing.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Apply finish to book matched live edge curly walnut coffee table*
> 
> This is a time lapse video of me wiping on and off my 3 part hand rubbed oil / resin finish. This is the top to a solid walnut coffee table, the top is book matched live edge curly Canadian walnut.
> 
> P.S I had fun with the music this time (-:


Purdy!............................;-J


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*

This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.

I'm covering a recently finished bar top which is solid 2 5/8' think live edge Bubinga in Three Systems MirrorCoat. This is a 2:1 epoxy that self levels and is completely clear, your able to remove bubbles with a blow torch one down side is a 3 day cure time 90%, 100% in 7 days

Everything worked out well, this is still a project in progress so I will have more pictures and videos about this bar once completed and I organize the zillion pictures I take.

Thanks as always for having a look!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*
> 
> This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.
> 
> ...


its looking really good paul, cant wait to see this all together.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*
> 
> This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.
> 
> ...


Awesome bar top. Love the sapwood/live edge.
Do they recommend a thin seal coat on porous wood?
If not I will have to give your brand a shot.
This bar I had to give a seal coat and a flood coat.
I would do move epoxy work if I only had to do one coat.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*
> 
> This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.
> 
> ...


once its all poured on…and dripping off of the table, how do you make the edges clean? Does the dripping stop? or are there dried drip marks that need to be sanded off??


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*
> 
> This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.
> 
> ...


Yes seal coat is important, I've now learned the hard way

The edges can be smooth as glass, must have enough material to pour over and must brush evenly…... also the edge can end up a mess….. practice makes perfect


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bar Top Finish - Bubinga and Epoxy*
> 
> This is a time lapse video created using an I-phone on a tripod.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
I have not epoxied any edges yet. 
I used the bar rail to act as a dam to hold the epoxy in place until it dried.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a shipping crate*

Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.

Enjoy!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


Beautiful coffee table. Looks like this happened before your last video, the epoxy of the bar top seen in this video


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


way to go to paul, really good idea to get the dog out of there, lol..table is beautiful, that is a great way to ship it, thanks for the insight…


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


Paul,
Funny you should post this now. I have been thinking about how to ship Maloof style rocker cross country this spring. I think you have experience with this, any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Love the dog.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


yup shipped a few rockers, build a bigger crate I use expanding form bags to hold the piece during transit


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


I couldn't figure out who you were until I saw the dog sitting on the table, and then I figured you were the one who is building the bubinga and walnut live edge bar. Sure enough, a couple of pictures later, there is the bar set. It's all about the dogs, you know. Dogs rule, cats drool. Anyway, if I were shipping something like that table that took a long time to build out of state, or, in your case, out of province, I would be defecating bricks until it reached the customer safe and sound. I don't know how you guys do it; I'd be a wreck worrying about deliveries and such. Cool video; I was wondering how you do it. Thanks.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a shipping crate*
> 
> Well I've had to package up a few pieces to get shipped so I decided to make a time lapse video of the process of building a shipping crate for one of my Black Walnut coffee tables.
> 
> Enjoy!


By the way, very nice table.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*

Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.

In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


Great video. I like seeing time lapse videos like that. My shop helper seems to do the same thing as long as no birds fly by. I like that chair as well with the seamless lines.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


Thanks for the sanding/shaping tips.
That is an awesome jointer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


I always enjoy your videos and appreciate you taking the time to do them. You do absolutely beautiful work! I envy your joinery/carving skills. Keep posting these!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Andywoj (Jun 25, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


Looking good Paul.

Andy


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bubinga live edge chair rail & sculpting a bar stool*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've finally put together a small bit of footage from my daily activities in my wood working shop. I've been working on a Walnut and Bubinga home bar which is all done now, but still finishing up the live edge chair rail and wall paneling. At the same time I have 9 bar stools on the go needing to get shipped and deilvered soon. So there's been some long hours in the shop this past month.
> 
> In this video I'm making a rabbit on the chair rail to sit on top of the wall panels and test fitting, I constructed a mock up of the basement wall in the clients home in my shop to have things go a little smoother. I then work the afternoon on sculpting a bar stool using my Kutzall grinding wheels and rotary rasp they certainly take out the blood sweat and tears from hand sculpting!


great video. Your shop looks very nice.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*

In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.

Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching
Paul


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*
> 
> In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.
> 
> ...


hi Paul, thanks for showing this process.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*
> 
> In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.
> 
> ...


thanks for the video, i always enjoy seeing what your up to, my only regret is that the video wasnt longer…what if folks wanted to see more of what your doing, would you consider doing some video that were longer, i know i would really enjoy more…thanks…grizz


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*
> 
> In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.
> 
> ...


Suggestion noted and I will make some longer videos.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*
> 
> In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.
> 
> ...


great video Paul. Like others have said, I always enjoy seeing what you are up to in your shop. It was cool to hear a quick explanation of why you don't just throw the veneer pieces in the bag and let it go. Makes more sense to me now.


----------



## Notsquare (May 3, 2013)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut Bubinga Vacuum Bag oh my (-:*
> 
> In this time lapse woodworking video I'm using a vacuum bag to laminate 2 panels together, to create a single 3/8'' thick panel with Bubinga and Walnut on either side. I had the 2 different veneers already on a mdf substrate, so it was simply cutting to size applying glue and turning on the press.
> 
> ...


Cool! I agree about longer videos mate! We want to see the details


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Natural edge walnut bowl*

I don't turn much but do like to take lot's of pictures and movies of all the woodworking I do. I took a break from my norm of chair making to turn a natural edge Walnut bowl, hope you enjoy.

Thanks for watching


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Natural edge walnut bowl*
> 
> I don't turn much but do like to take lot's of pictures and movies of all the woodworking I do. I took a break from my norm of chair making to turn a natural edge Walnut bowl, hope you enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for watching


Thanks for that. Nice piece of Walnut.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Natural edge walnut bowl*
> 
> I don't turn much but do like to take lot's of pictures and movies of all the woodworking I do. I took a break from my norm of chair making to turn a natural edge Walnut bowl, hope you enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for watching


Figured being Canadian, you would use maple. Anyway, I would like to see the finished bowl, how it turns out. I'm figuring that the wood was frozen when you started, it might lead to cracks developing further on. Nice looking bowl.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*

I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.

I use Kutzall brand shaping wheels and grinding burrs for the die grinder. I love there carbide shaping tools, they never wear out and are extremely safe because there are hundreds of little cutting burrs that seem to be very easy to control while removing wood where you want to remove it.

Check out the video here on my Canadian Woodworks Youtube Channel


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*
> 
> I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing this video. The sculpting looks great. Those are beautifully smooth transitions from the seat to the legs.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*
> 
> I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.
> 
> ...


Good video. Great work.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*
> 
> I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.
> 
> ...


Great looking chairs!


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*
> 
> I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.
> 
> ...


Another grateful viewer. Your work is great and your pieces are beautiful. I've watched your previous videos and your generous sharing of knowledge is appreciated more than you probably know.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sculpting wood chair parts with Kutzall carbide*
> 
> I've been working on a set of dining chairs so I took some time to show how I sculpt some of this chair. The underside of the seat and round over on the legs needed to be sculpted to match the original chair I've been commissioned to build.
> 
> ...


Wonderful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*making a sculpted chair seat*

Follow along as I build a sculpted chair seat on youtube!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *making a sculpted chair seat*
> 
> Follow along as I build a sculpted chair seat on youtube!


Thanks for taking the time to do these videos! They are not only educational but inspiring! That chair is just beautiful (like all of your Maloof chairs).


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *making a sculpted chair seat*
> 
> Follow along as I build a sculpted chair seat on youtube!


Wow..
Thanks for the info and the time lapse photo.
I always wanted to know how the Maloof joint was done.
At my age I don't have enough time to do this, but thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *making a sculpted chair seat*
> 
> Follow along as I build a sculpted chair seat on youtube!


Great video Paul, loved the ebony accent strip.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *making a sculpted chair seat*
> 
> Follow along as I build a sculpted chair seat on youtube!


Good Stuff, and great to the point direction…and skills..of course..


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bill is building his own heirloom rocking chair*





 Follow along as I teach Bill how to make a beautiful rocking chair!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bill is building his own heirloom rocking chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome..the donut set up is sweet…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bill is building his own heirloom rocking chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a very informative video. Please keep em coming! I agree. The donut is a great idea! Not sure how it is attached to the router table (or is attached to an insert?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bill is building his own heirloom rocking chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is attached with a pair of screws into the router base plate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Bill is building his own heirloom rocking chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Rocking Chair - Walnut with Black & White Ebony*






Watch as I apply my oil/poly finish to a sculpted rocking chair built from Canadian Black Walnut highlighted on the back supports with Black and White Ebony.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Walnut with Black & White Ebony*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I fall in love with every one of your Maloof rockers but this may be the best one yet. The back slats and the walnut just go PERFECTLY together.

Keep posting these and I'll keep drooling over them!


----------



## drewpy (Sep 7, 2014)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Walnut with Black & White Ebony*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What gfadvm said.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Walnut with Black & White Ebony*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous! The woods are very pleasing to the eye especially the walnut. Great craftsmanship. Approximately how long does it take to great one of these masterpieces?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking Chair - Walnut with Black & White Ebony*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takes about 100 hours and thank you!



> Absolutely gorgeous! The woods are very pleasing to the eye especially the walnut. Great craftsmanship. Approximately how long does it take to great one of these masterpieces?
> 
> - Northwest29


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Building a crate to ship a chair*

Hello all,

Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


----------



## TableSawGuide (Oct 22, 2014)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


Great video Paul, i like how the video is not very long - under 2 minutes - but because of your "speeding techniques" it contains as much material as a half an hour tutorial.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


And during the whole performance did any of his fingers ever leave his hands?

No siree


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


nice effort paul, and i know it was just a crate, but to fast, just a bit to fast


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.





> Great video Paul, i like how the video is not very long - under 2 minutes - but because of your "speeding techniques" it contains as much material as a half an hour tutorial.
> 
> - TableSawGuide


Thanks I usuallu do a voice over, but I think the video show it all in this one…... It might be a bit fast I'll slow down my frame rate just a touch.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


That was fun to watch. You should put on a pedometer and see how far you walk on a project like this!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Building a crate to ship a chair*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Another quick video here. I had to build a crate to ship out a chair and thought I'd like to make a time lapse video of as much of the process as I could.


Neat vid. How many pillows did you end up using? I was trying to keep track, but lost count 

And your name is "CanadianWoodworks" ... but from the music you used I thought it might be 
*CAJUN Woodworks !*


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Power carving a rocking chair seat*






In this time lapse video, I'm power carving a rocking chair seat by hand using a Kutzall carbide shaping wheel in Red Oak


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Power carving a rocking chair seat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it look way too easy but that gives the rest of us hope.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Power carving a rocking chair seat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You make it look way too easy but that gives the rest of us hope.
> 
> - gfadvm


I must be doing something right then (-:


----------

